# $16 Directv tivo, 2 yrs contract?



## xxbbb (Jan 29, 2006)

Just talked to a CSR to activate my First DIRECTV Tivo.
He insisted I had to sign a 2 yr contract.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

He was wrong if, like the title of the thread makes it look like, you bought a DTiVo off their website with the DVR4ME code. If they made you resign, call back and ask for retention. Make them remove it and tell them that the DVR you purchased was from the DVR Blowout sale online and no additional commitment is required.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Good information.

If you don't mind me asking, do they ship these direct to customers, or do you have to have pro installation?

Do they always send a TiVo box, or do they sometimes send the DirecTV box? if they sometimes send direcTV box, is that covered under the same $5 DVR fee?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

ayrton911 said:


> Good information.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, do they ship these direct to customers, or do you have to have pro installation?
> 
> Do they always send a TiVo box, or do they sometimes send the DirecTV box? if they sometimes send direcTV box, is that covered under the same $5 DVR fee?


All this has been covered in multiple threads on the front page.

They ship it direct to you. You schedule installation also, but if you don't need it, just cancel the install after you get your box from Fedex. There seems to be a lack of communication between DIRECTV and the installers, so people who still get installation, seems to have installers bringing DIRECTV DVRs to install, but these people also received the DirecTiVo via Fedex. The DVR fee covers all the DVRs whether they are TiVo or not.


----------



## xxbbb (Jan 29, 2006)

Finnstang said:


> He was wrong if, like the title of the thread makes it look like, you bought a DTiVo off their website with the DVR4ME code. If they made you resign, call back and ask for retention. Make them remove it and tell them that the DVR you purchased was from the DVR Blowout sale online and no additional commitment is required.


Finnstang,
Thanks for the advice.
I was thinking to activate it at that moment first, then call back later to argue about the contract. Well, I may try another CSR also.
May be someone could give me a 3 digit extension, who would activate it without contract.

ayrton911,
Yes, they would mail you the DVR if you don't choose the option "relocation of receiver".
And if you are already paying $6 DVR fee, no additional charge is needed.
However, if you add another receiver, you will have to pay the $5 mirror fee.
Correct me if I am wrong.
Thanks!


----------



## dylanursula (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey all

I have had a box shipped to me. But the installer is also coming out with one... any thoughts on what that means?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

dylanursula said:


> Hey all
> 
> I have had a box shipped to me. But the installer is also coming out with one... any thoughts on what that means?


The unit coming from the installer will most likely be an R15. Since it is a new unit, and no the one advertised in the deal, they may make you do a committment when you activate it, and if you don't activate it, they will prolly charge you the $150 fee. If you are interested in hacking you're boxes, the R15 will be useless in that respect. Personally, if you really need the installation, have the installer setup the one you got shipped to you and have him take the R15 right back where it came from.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

xxbbb said:


> ayrton911,
> Yes, they would mail you the DVR if you don't choose the option "relocation of receiver".
> And if you are already paying $6 DVR fee, no additional charge is needed.
> However, if you add another receiver, you will have to pay the $5 mirror fee.
> ...


Actually, I did choose relocate receiver and the 40hr DVR was still fedex'd to me. The only reason I mention it is because on the online steps it DOES (at least when "relocate receiver" was checked) specifically say the box will be brought by the installer. The follow-up email however lists your service address as the shipping destination.

Your $ amounts are correct $5.99 DVR fee for everyone with new box (and everyone else that is still under the $4.99, as of March 1st).

Just FYI from my experience, I'm sure yours will differ .


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I didn't notice you can get a 40 hour. I probably won't do it then. I wanted to replace my GXCEBOT with a 80 hour, but I guess they're getting rid of 40 hours.

Still a remarkable deal. I'm glad so many are getting to take advantage of it. 

I just hate that within some time my DirecTV & TiVo life together will be over. I started as standalone TiVo, but it sure was a great experience with DirecTV built in. I'm going to miss TiVo, when everything is DirecTV's own system. Perhaps there will be some way to keep TiVo around my home, with a future product, for OTA or whatnot.


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

ayrton911 said:


> I didn't notice you can get a 40 hour. I probably won't do it then. I wanted to replace my GXCEBOT with a 80 hour, but I guess they're getting rid of 40 hours.


Why not take advantage of it? It will only cost you ~$16 for a 40GB unit, adds no commitment to you, and for around $50 you can put a 80 - 120GB hard drive in it yourself, and you will be cheaper (up front costs) than buying a new Series 2 unit that will require you to do a rebate and 2 year commitment.


----------



## moeman (Nov 7, 2005)

Finnstang, how do you go about cancelling the installation if you don't want it? The DirecTV website only allows you to reschedule, not cancel. I'd just like to have the new unit shipped to me and do the install myself.


----------



## mikehome (Oct 16, 2005)

Just got my DVR installed - It was a R15. I checked my account and POOF...there was a 1 yr commitment that wasn't there b4. I called a csr and of course, he couldnt do anything about it....and couldnt find the promo at first. I asked to be transferred to retentions. The CSR @ retentions was very helpful and took care of the problem. He knows there is a problem with the system and indicated the following:

When ordering the Freebie online, the system is shipping out a refurb'd DVR (no commitment) and also placing an order with the local installers to install a new DVR. (which requires a commitment)

If this happens to you, just call retentions and let them know what happened. He told me I lucked out and got a new DVR instead of a old DVR (which I wanted anyways). I still have a DVR coming via Fed EX that I'm suppose to refuse shipment on. Hope this helps!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

If you got an R15 via this "DVR4ME - DVR Blowout - shipping cost only" deal, then you could reject it on the grounds that the offer stated "DirecTV DVR with Tivo Technology" in the offer - that is my plan if they try to make me take an R15.


----------



## jmacha (May 30, 2003)

Question on Directv activation. 

Does it matter what account I activate under? My account is one of the unlucky ones that still gets the "System Error" when trying to get the DVR4ME promo. but my in-laws account seems to be able to order. Can I order one from their account and then have it shipped to me and activate under my account? Or is the activation requirement aware of the account it was ordered from?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

jmacha said:


> Question on Directv activation.
> 
> Does it matter what account I activate under? My account is one of the unlucky ones that still gets the "System Error" when trying to get the DVR4ME promo. but my in-laws account seems to be able to order. Can I order one from their account and then have it shipped to me and activate under my account? Or is the activation requirement aware of the account it was ordered from?


The unit would need to be activated under their account, so that the activation is reflected on the account from where the unit was acquired. There is no requirement as to how long it would need to be activated, so they could conceivably deactivate it right away, and you could then activate it on your account.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> The unit would need to be activated under their account, so that the activation is reflected on the account from where the unit was acquired. There is no requirement as to how long it would need to be activated, so they could conceivably deactivate it right away, and you could then activate it on your account.


True, but at that point DirecTV would be under no obligation to keep to their promise of no additional commitment since that offer is only extended to the account buying the refurbished DTivo.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

I kept getting the error too while trying to order it. Finally, it went through but there's no record of it in my transaction history. Anyone else have this problem? 

I'll have to wait a day or so to see if my card was actually billed. I printed off the order confirmation.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> True, but at that point DirecTV would be under no obligation to keep to their promise of no additional commitment since that offer is only extended to the account buying the refurbished DTivo.


Really? I would assume that it would, at that point, fall under the same guidelines as any other used unit bought or sold outside of the D* system. If I buy one from a friend (assuming he has a clean account) and activate it, I will not have to have a commitment, will I?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

I am due a visit from an installer tomorrow. I ordered at the beginning of the week from the website, but nothing has arrived via FedEx yet. I took advantage of the offer as I have a standalone receiver in the second bedroom, so I asked for an installer to run the second line to that room (I have an unfinished basement, so it should be a breeze).

It'll be interesting to see what he brings and what happens with the commitment. I got a new HR10 in October, so I'm not planning on extending the contract any longer. I'll post here and let y'all know. I don't expect him to be on time - or even to bring the right equipment - if past experience is anything to go by!

Correction: I just received an HDVR2 by a (very late) FedEx man (Yep - almost 10:30pm!).


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> Correction: I just received an HDVR2 by a (very late) FedEx man (Yep - almost 10:30pm!).


If you have any standard receivers left, and the installer brings a DVR with him, go ahead and take it (and deactivate the standard receiver). It won't cost anything extra, since you'll already be paying the DVR fee, unlike Dish Network, which charges for each DVR.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Jim Abbett said:


> I kept getting the error too while trying to order it. Finally, it went through but there's no record of it in my transaction history. Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> I'll have to wait a day or so to see if my card was actually billed. I printed off the order confirmation.


Check to see if there is a confirmation number. No number = no order. It's a known problem and has been discussed here before.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> If you have any standard receivers left, and the installer brings a DVR with him, go ahead and take it (and deactivate the standard receiver). It won't cost anything extra, since you'll already be paying the DVR fee, unlike Dish Network, which charges for each DVR.


I intend to. In fact, as it's the third box in the house (in the office/exercise room) and not relied upon for day to day stuff, I actually wouldn't mind if it's an R15. Then I could see how good or bad it is for myself rather than reading the obviously biased reports here (no disrespect intended - all reports from TiVo lovers are _bound _to be biased).


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

> t's the third box in the house (in the office/exercise room) and not relied upon for day to day stuff


On that note, my workout "room" is actually a 12x10 Tuff Shed. When an inspector came to check the electrical work, he immediately noticed the DirecTV in there. He stated that he had never seen that before. A first time for everything, I guess. For me, the R15 is just fine, as it is mainly background noise, anyway (mainly shows such as American Justice on A&E).


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Guindalf said:


> I intend to. In fact, as it's the third box in the house (in the office/exercise room) and not relied upon for day to day stuff, I actually wouldn't mind if it's an R15. Then I could see how good or bad it is for myself rather than reading the obviously biased reports here (no disrespect intended - all reports from TiVo lovers are _bound _to be biased).


 I don't much care for the R15 so far, but am using it in tandem with an HD TiVo as a back up for a channel that is not too reliable for OTA recording and to resolve conflicts. I consider it a good trainer for the different guide data, features and remote that are essentially similar to what is coming out on the HR20.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

andbye said:


> I don't much care for the R15 so far, but am using it in tandem with an HD TiVo as a back up for a channel that is not too reliable for OTA recording and to resolve conflicts. I consider it a good trainer for the different guide data, features and remote that are essentially similar to what is coming out on the HR20.


Yeah, pretty much my initial thoughts too. It's not as bad as some would have you believe, but it ain't no TiVo. I like the interactive features - weather and stuff - but how often I'll use it remains to be seen. Now, if only I could figure out how to switch between the tuners. Got it - never mind!


----------

